# Mangrove Jacks M42 New World Strong Ale Yeast



## Lord Raja Goomba I

A bit of background on this, I actually intended to use the M44 in a fairly bog standard AIPA, nothing extravagant or off the charts hop wise, body wise or bitterness wise.

Owing to some non-adjusted water, and a brand new urn I'm still getting used to, I ended up with woefully low efficiency on a beer of 1.050 on a beer around 40 IBU (it was for a dual brew day and the other brewer needs to adjust to higher bitterness, so it was a good compromise level).

Ended up realising that I had no M44, went down to the LHBS and found that they were in the same boat. So I grabbed the M42, New World Strong Ale and figured that worst case, it'd be over attenuated or something.

Rehydrated as per my standard practice and pitched. Fermented at 18 degrees.

Beer ended up at 1.009, so a good level of attenuation for the job I wanted. 

It was done in 4 days. Brilliant. This can be a grain to brain in a week jobbie if planned right.

It left all the hop aroma and flavour in place (it was a 0 min no-chill cube hop jobbie).

It flocculated out beautifully.

So basically it's more a stronger ale yeast that is capable of doing an APA/AIPA, floccs well, ferments quick and doesn't scrub hops. Brilliant. It is now my go to for these styles of beers. I'll go back and whack out an M44 version, for the sake of comparison, when stocks are back up to scratch, but unless M44 does the same as this, I'll stick with M42.

BRY97 and US05 are now dead to me.


----------



## wereprawn

Been using M42 a lot lately . Can't fault it either . Works for me just as you described .

Edit- M44 is okay, M42 is better IMHO .


----------



## Bribie G

Originally it was packaged as Northern English Brown. I've just bought some more, it makes an excellent stout yeast as well as IPAs and strong browns. I'll be using it in my stouts from now on instead of Wyeast Irish Ale.


----------



## Beersuit

Cracker of a yeast. Pitched 4 rehydrated packets with 60 seconds of o2 into a 1.100 barley wine. It went like the a Race horse for 5 days and came down to 1.014. No hot or harsh alcohol present and left a lot of malt character.


----------



## pcqypcqy

Beersuit said:


> Cracker of a yeast. Pitched 4 rehydrated packets with 60 seconds of o2 into a 1.100 barley wine. It went like the a Race horse for 5 days and came down to 1.014. No hot or harsh alcohol present and left a lot of malt character.


Ah yes, the great TooSOBA barleywine blow off of 2016....


----------



## Beersuit

Those photos people are from multiple ferments.


----------



## lukasfab

interesting!

i will have to try it out. lately i have had that harsh alcohol taste using US05


----------



## welly2

Currently got an IPA fermenting now with M42. This is my second beer fermented with M42. First one was pretty successful, added it to a double IPA, fermented out in just over a week and I'm hoping this will do the same given I've got to make this one for a new year's party.


----------



## indica86

Bribie G said:


> Originally it was packaged as Northern English Brown. I've just bought some more, it makes an excellent stout yeast as well as IPAs and strong browns. I'll be using it in my stouts from now on instead of Wyeast Irish Ale.



Also was recently British Ale.
Love it, my go to for ales, ipas etc.


----------



## welly2

I'm curious as to who actually produces the yeast for Mangrove Jacks. Unless they have their own yeast lab?


----------



## pcqypcqy

After reading all this I decided to use new world strong instead of US05 for a citra smash. Pitched yesterday, will see how it goes.


----------



## tj2204

Planning on pitching a packet on to a smoked porter this evening. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

pitched 2 packs in an IPA yesterday with 90secs of O2, fermenting at 17deg. Fully expecting to arrive home to a messy situation. Will be using some of the trub for a 1.110+ smoked double porter.


----------



## Lone Stoat

I used this yeast on a 5.6% American Red Ale with great results, US-05 isn't quite dead to me yet but I am seeing the benefits of stepping outside the box when it comes to yeast!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Update. Still love this yeast.

I'm normally a dedicated rehydrater (I know the arguments, that's not the point). Last beer I chucked the packet straight in as I was time poor.

It took off and was done in 4 days.

Pitched another packet on the newest beer at 10pm. Next morning, it was visible 2 inch krausen. 2 days later, the high tide mark is already hit and it's starting to retreat.

My only issue with that one will be how much the fridge is struggling to get the beer in the temp range I want to ferment at and off flavours. It appeared that the same issue might crop up with the last beer, but the beer has no side effects s/a diacetyl or acetyldehide.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Liam_snorkel said:


> pitched 2 packs in an IPA yesterday with 90secs of O2, fermenting at 17deg. Fully expecting to arrive home to a messy situation. Will be using some of the trub for a 1.110+ smoked double porter.


IPA turned out pretty good. dropped clear and plenty of hops.

I then pitched ~100ml of slurry into a 1.048 schwarzbier at 16 deg, bumped the temp up to 20 after 10 days, then cold crashed for a couple and kegged it.
yeast dropped clear, plenty of malt & roast. can't rememeber FG.

I them pitched the double smoked porter (1.090) onto the schwarz yeast cake at 17deg and it took off like a rocket, spewing yeast everywhere and exploding out the fridge. still chugging away.


----------



## Bribie G

My last Vienna Lager* was a ripper, but the keg was empty too soon and I don't intend waiting two months for the next batch, so on Tuesday night I made a double-keg batch of Viennale, basically the same grain bill and hops but using New World Strong at 17 degrees.
Pitched two packs yesterday morning plus oxygen, good krausen already.


_* the original lager was 5kg Vienna, 500g BB Pale, Aurora single addition to around 30 IBU, Mangrove Jacks Bavarian Lager. _


----------



## Danscraftbeer

I cant find anything on this yeast in the search so....

Anyone used this and can report on its character at all?

I'm making an Oatmeal Stout that's heavier than the guidelines and made a 1lt X 1 packet starter with some diluted Stout wort. Boom!
Only on the stirplate for a few hours to get a growing fluffy Krausen. Very quick off the mark. I turned the stir plate off last night and in the morning the Krausen was above the 1500 line. I actually swirled in the krausen to mix and settle it in a bit then took the pic. Should have taken a pic before swirling. 
I may have found a new go to yeast we'll see.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Great yeast. 

I tend to use it in AIPA and XPA - great neutral yeast and powers through wort. Big krausen and gets it over with quickly.


----------



## technobabble66

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/ind...e-Jacks-M42-New-World-Strong-Ale-Yeast.93349/

I've used it in a few US style ales recently - SWPA clone & 2 APAs (all 3 done as 100L collaborations). 
All turned out really well, both in terms of healthy fermentation and finished beer. I need to do a side by side with the other beers from those 3 collaboration brews as they were fermented using M44. 
No "strong" beers, though, so not really testing the yeast in that sense.


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Thanks Technobabble giving the link to this thread. even typing the name of this thread still doesn't come up in the search. 

I'll try and delete my thread its much better keeping to this one.

I'm making an Oatmeal Stout that's heavier than the guidelines and made a 1lt X 1 packet starter with some diluted Stout wort. Boom!
Only on the stirplate for a few hours to get a growing fluffy Krausen. Very quick off the mark. I turned the stir plate off last night and in the morning the Krausen was above the 1500 line. I actually swirled in the krausen to mix and settle it in a bit then took the pic. Should have taken a pic before swirling. 
I may have found a new go to yeast we'll see.


----------



## TwoCrows

Have used and found it a neutral yeast similar to us-05. Works fast, I like it.

Linkey poo's.......... https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/mangrove-jacks-m42-new-world-strong-ale-yeast.93349/


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Admin: Can this thread be deleted? Its best to keep it all in the original thread now that its been found etc.
Cheers 
Dan.


----------



## manticle

Why would we delete it? At most we might merge with the other thread.


----------



## Bribie G

Mods can merge - manticle beat me to it

New World Strong Ale was originally marketed as Northern English Brown and it's now my go to yeast in stouts, porters, English bitters and pale ales.... just about everything except for lagers, and even there I now tend to use the MJ lager range which is bloody good. 
NWSA is fast, neutral and dependable. 

Nowadays the only time I hop into liquid yeasts is for special UK brews such as Yorkshire Bitters. And of course historical Aussie ales now that I've got my hands on Melbourne No. 1. 

At the risk of thrashing the topic to death, I reckon if the current great range of dried yeasts had been around 10 years ago then liquid yeasts would have been facing strong headwinds.


----------



## Danscraftbeer

manticle said:


> Why would we delete it? At most we might merge with the other thread.


That would be good. Note I already re-posted my opening post in the other thread. 
Sorry if I made a mess but the search really isn't working for moi....


----------



## manticle

Done


----------



## Danscraftbeer

So I pitched this activated beast into a pressure ferment.
23lt kegmenter. Its guestimated 21.5lt into the fermenter. **** no!. 
My experiment is to tame this wild fucker yeast at low temperature under pressure to avoid mess etc.

23lt kegmenter pitched with high krausen M42. Blow off tube into 2lt mini keg with 800ml of pre heat sanitized water chilled to yeast temp.
Set the mini keg spunding valve to release pressure ~ 5 to 20 psi.
That will be the interesting part. How much will it spew? Into the mini keg. Should I save the yeast captured?


----------



## RobB

I'm using this yeast for the first time and it's currently chugging away in a British IPA. Does anyone have any thoughts as to how this strain differs from Nottingham? On paper they look very similar - fairly neutral, high attenuation and good flocculation.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

I reckon Notto scrubs hops a little bit more, and M42 has way bigger krausen.

And Notto does the faux-lager thing brilliantly at 14 degrees, not sure M42 works down that low, having never tried it.


----------



## Danscraftbeer

On from my last post: its a House Stout.
OG = 1.058
FG ~ 1.012 (By visual variance of the head in the hydrometer)
Done in 5 days In taming conditions! will leave it a few more days then to serving keg.
This sample taken at fermentation temp 16c. Currently at ~13 psi. Aroma is, has, Banana, bubble gum. I pfft at such descriptions but I have experienced them the odd occasions of testing beers of the more craft exotic types. Sometime I have detected in say English style beers too.

Tasting: This is so mild, sweet, absolutely no harsh flavors! It almost has a watery taste that gets well established in the malt and hops in the next swill, taste etc.
I'm only trying to judge the yeast at the moment and I'm sold. Hope to see this as an easy get, go to dry yeast option.
YMMV on temps and conditions etc.





so i did succeed on taming this wild beast of a yeast at low temps, pressure ferment and it did spew off a lot into my mini keg and I got two 750ml PET bottles of that washed saved yeast.


----------



## RobB

I liked this yeast the first time I tried it, but didn't get the famed crazy krausen. I think it was just trying to lull me into a false sense of security.

I only half filled this fermenter and I don't think I've reached high krausen yet.


----------



## Dylo

I've been wanting to leave my thoughts on this strain after trying a bunch of mangrove jacks yeast lately.

I brewed a dr smurto golden ale thinking that this yeast might work well as a balancing force between malt and hops. I've made it before many times so it was a good one to test out. 

After reading the posts above I wanted to really push this thing and see if it would in fact give good results in shorter timeframe than the other dry yeast alternatives. 

1.048 OG at 21 deg and it remained there for over 24 hours - despite the pH dropping to my desired finished beer pH of 4.2. Usually my us05 or bry97 beers would have started chewing through a few grav points by this stage.

It had started getting busy by the 48 hour mark and then was finished 1.010 FG by the 96 hour mark (pretty incredible), fitting with all reports above. I let it sit warm for another 3 days and then a quick 24 hour cold crash before it was rushed into a keg. So around a week from pitching. 

Strangely this yeast gave me some sulphur for the first week in the keg which I haven't had with other dry ale yeasts - possibly pushed it a little too much and needed more time conditioning warm. I didn't fine with gelatine as I usually would either, as I wanted to see if it flocs as fast as reported.

It certainly produced a different beer than my us05 versions of this recipe. A pronounced yeast ester and a little lingering yeast bite is still present after 3 weeks. It still isn't as brite as my us05 beers either. Really well rounded malt and hop balance and a bigger mouthfeel for a pretty low FG beer - but it has brought something I'm not too keen of to the table. 

All in all (from my one attempt) I think it's not as good as other dried yeast versions in this recipe, I would prefer a cleaner yeast. I definitely prefer M44 west coast from the mangrove jacks range.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I've found this yeast to work quite comfortably at the bottom end of it's stated range. It's just chewed through 60 points worth of a RIS in under 3 days at 15deg (slurry re-pitch). Absolute monster.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Dylo said:


> I've been wanting to leave my thoughts on this strain after trying a bunch of mangrove jacks yeast lately.
> 
> I brewed a dr smurto golden ale thinking that this yeast might work well as a balancing force between malt and hops. I've made it before many times so it was a good one to test out.
> 
> After reading the posts above I wanted to really push this thing and see if it would in fact give good results in shorter timeframe than the other dry yeast alternatives.
> 
> 1.048 OG at 21 deg and it remained there for over 24 hours - despite the pH dropping to my desired finished beer pH of 4.2. Usually my us05 or bry97 beers would have started chewing through a few grav points by this stage.
> 
> It had started getting busy by the 48 hour mark and then was finished 1.010 FG by the 96 hour mark (pretty incredible), fitting with all reports above. I let it sit warm for another 3 days and then a quick 24 hour cold crash before it was rushed into a keg. So around a week from pitching.
> 
> Strangely this yeast gave me some sulphur for the first week in the keg which I haven't had with other dry ale yeasts - possibly pushed it a little too much and needed more time conditioning warm. I didn't fine with gelatine as I usually would either, as I wanted to see if it flocs as fast as reported.
> 
> It certainly produced a different beer than my us05 versions of this recipe. A pronounced yeast ester and a little lingering yeast bite is still present after 3 weeks. It still isn't as brite as my us05 beers either. Really well rounded malt and hop balance and a bigger mouthfeel for a pretty low FG beer - but it has brought something I'm not too keen of to the table.
> 
> All in all (from my one attempt) I think it's not as good as other dried yeast versions in this recipe, I would prefer a cleaner yeast. I definitely prefer M44 west coast from the mangrove jacks range.


I did read somewhere may have been Pro Brewer, that the M42 is Fermentis safale so4 and the M44 is so5


----------



## Liam_snorkel

That doesn't seem right. my experiences with M44 and US05 differ, with M44 being much more flocculant and less estery. I haven't used S04 much so can't really comment there.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Well I can't compare as I have never used the M42 or M44 just something I read, and doubting that Mangrove Jack would have their own yeast business it seems feasible they would be buying in a ready packaged yeast.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Maybe, but they have a greater number of beer brewing yeasts than either Fermentis or Lallemand.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

I don't know what Mangrove Jack has, but Fermentis has a fair few.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

MJ have 15, fermentis have 13 (including two new ones).


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Recount? Looks like level pegging to me. Deleting the Cider and Mead yeasts.


----------



## clibit

Liam_snorkel said:


> MJ have 15, fermentis have 13 (including two new ones).



I have read that MJ yeasts are produced in Ellesmere Port in England. I can't verify this but I've come across several references stating that MJ products are manufactured in England for MJ. Fermentis yeasts are produced in mainland Europe. I think it's obvious anyway from studying the two yeast ranges, and from the yeasts I've used, that they are not the same.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Wouldn't surprise me, I just don't believe that Mangrove Jack or Crossmyloof have developed their own yeast strains, got to be getting them from some where.


----------



## clibit

wide eyed and legless said:


> Wouldn't surprise me, I just don't believe that Mangrove Jack or Crossmyloof have developed their own yeast strains, got to be getting them from some where.



I have read that CML yeasts also come from the Ellesmere Port factory. But I've read they come from Germany too. Dangers of believing the internet.


----------



## Proton Jack

some feedback for M42 here:
I was very enthusiastic about M42's fast fermentation so I made a busy schedule for my Christmas brews.
Made 1.048 american amber, pitched the yeast at 18 celsius. It started bubbling after 13 hours and kept that was till Day 3. Then it stopped and I decided work is finished. Gravity check after 7 days - 1.016! Same today (9th day). Temperature was perfect in 17.5-19.5 celsius range all the time
That's my batch #24, so I dont think I made some crucial mistake or anything different. I've made same recipe with Notty, it went down to 1.011. The only thing that is actually changed this time was that I didnt filter the wort after boil and dumped everything in my fermenter.
Now I plan to raise the temperature to 21 celsius.
Anyone with similar experience?


----------



## The Brewing Auditor

Strange? I've found it to be a good attenuator and often will use it in place of M44, because I just like it.

Anything mash temp that might be the cause? Notto is a pretty hungry yeast, either way, and I've ended up mashing at 72 degrees just to get Notto to calm down.


----------



## Proton Jack

The Brewing Auditor said:


> Anything mash temp that might be the cause?



I mashed at 65 Celsius, as usual (and maybe even lower, because I'm a cooler BIAB brewer and I make only single step mashing, and temp probably goes even lower at the end while filtering).

Anyway, Im pretty sure M42 is great attenuator as reported multiple times over the web. It just stucked somehow for me. I raised the temp to 20 C, swirled it a bit and still nothing. I'll cold crash it and keg as it is. 
And of course I'll use M42 again and again till it works  Will report in a month


----------

